# Hds 9 gen 2 mount?



## smokepuller (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm setting my boat up now with a new unit. Still kicking around the idea of adding another unit at the Helm. How are you guys mounting yours? Pictures would be helpful. I do not have room in the dash to mount in the dash.

Thanks


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

I mounted my hds12 on the side of the console via RAM mount...sorry no pics.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Not sure about your gunnel, but I used a small Bert's track next to the windshield and the unit is mounted on a Cisco...


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

check out Cisco.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

I used a ram mount and put the 9 right over the 5 so you can see them both at the same time. If you are going to be on Erie I would also go with the compass it comes in handy when trolling off shore.


----------

